# Opinions on backpack sprayers



## Urbicide (May 30, 2006)

I am in the market for a backpack sprayer. I have been looking at the Solo 425 (Bailey's- $74.95), Solo 425 Deluxe (Forestry Suppliers- $96.95), and the new Stihl SG 20 (any local dealer in Cincinnati $99.95). I have a twenty acre woodlot that I am clearing of bush honeysuckle, multi floral rose, ect. The primary herbicide that I will be using is glyphosphate. Any recommendations, tips, pearls-of-wisdom, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elmore (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd go with the more reasonably priced SOLO 425 and use the leftover cash for chemical. I recommend that you use an adjuvant along with your glyphosate. I have been using Scoil and more recently Surfate. Both from AGSCO Inc.. Scoil is a methylated seed oil. Make sure your boots are chemical resistant. Surfate is an ammonium sulfate/nonionic surfactant. Both seem to improve the performance of the herbicide. I need to run a test to see which works better. Surfate is generally what is recommended by AGSCO for use with glyphosate. I have been cutting my rate down using these adjuvants-less than 1%. You will get good results at the 1% rate.

http://www.agscoinc.com/infosheets/


----------



## Elmore (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, a flat fan pattern is what I use when spraying out herbicide. Good tip Dan.


----------



## Urbicide (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Elmore and TreeCo for responding. I do appreciate your advice. My 2.5 gallon jug of Surfate arrived this afternoon. Unit cost was $37.50 and$15.36 shipping from Grand Forks ND to Cincinnati OH. Agsco was good to deal with. I bought the 425 Solo sprayer, so I am set to go.


----------

